
End at Cambridge Analytica: failed rebrands, fleeing clients and nerf basketball - e15ctr0n
https://www.nbcnews.com/business/business-news/inside-final-days-cambridge-analytica-failed-rebrands-fleeing-clients-nerf-n875321
======
Cypher
scapegoat.

